# Ftc-1116 & 1116-amt



## aawasthi001 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi,

Need help in completing 1116. I use schedule-A (claiming: medical expense, real estate tax, mortgage interest, gift, professional/union dues).

1. When completing 1116, which of the above gets added in line #s 3a, 3b

2. When completing 1116-AMT, which of the above gets added in line #s 3a, 3b

Thanks
Anupam


----------

